# I Do Not Expect Tips.... But....



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

It was nice to receive one the other day; $20.00 in cash. Sweet.

What I wanted to know from the more seasoned drivers out there is this: I have just started driving for UBER/LYFT and I come from a place to where I have only taken UBER like twice in my life and have never actually summoned a LYFT ride. What I am considering doing is something very modest...like having some of those individually wrapped Life Savers in a bag hanging on the back of my headrest. Perhaps have another bag with peppermints or whatever. In your experiences....does stuff like this increase tips?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Yes. You will need to have a financial consultant on standby to handle the daily cash deposits. Good luck and welcome.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

All kidding aside, I doubt it would help.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

It matters not and the most important thing is being polite and treating the Pax as you would like to be treated…


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Why is it always a new member asking a question they probably already know the answer to just to hope somebody takes the bait? Take the advice from post#2 and come back and update us in 6 months.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> It matters not and the most important thing is being polite and treating the Pax as you would like to be treated…


Most don't have the bdsm devices i require.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TLF said:


> It was nice to receive one the other day; $20.00 in cash. Sweet.
> 
> What I wanted to know from the more seasoned drivers out there is this: I have just started driving for UBER/LYFT and I come from a place to where I have only taken UBER like twice in my life and have never actually summoned a LYFT ride. What I am considering doing is something very modest...like having some of those individually wrapped Life Savers in a bag hanging on the back of my headrest. Perhaps have another bag with peppermints or whatever. In your experiences....does stuff like this increase tips?


Personally I only take large surge trips and do fine without tips
If I had to count on tips to live I’d be dead🤣
Re surge
After expenses I don’t think you’ll make a living doing this without it (at least in my area)
I’m retired with good income so not doing trips has no effect on me.
Many here just trade equity in their car for cash though they may be too stupid or short sighted to know it.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

*spam..


----------



## HobNobByBob (8 mo ago)

I don't provide anything and average 170-200 dollars in tips in a weekend. Polite, clean car, good driving, good radio at good volume... I don't even converse half the time.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Thank you for the helpful responses. I think I'll do it and see how the response is; Just as a matter of politeness. 

I will say this...LYFT riders in my area do not tip very often. UBER riders tip me more often than not. 

Whatever they want to give me, I'll take. Thanks y'all.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

My tips are 20% , and no , I give the pax nothing but a safe ride , and of course my charming personality


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

TLF said:


> It was nice to receive one the other day; $20.00 in cash. Sweet.
> 
> What I wanted to know from the more seasoned drivers out there is this: I have just started driving for UBER/LYFT and I come from a place to where I have only taken UBER like twice in my life and have never actually summoned a LYFT ride. What I am considering doing is something very modest...like having some of those individually wrapped Life Savers in a bag hanging on the back of my headrest. Perhaps have another bag with peppermints or whatever. In your experiences....does stuff like this increase tips?


It's a nice gesture on your part and you would stand out.
Only time will tell if it helps with tips.
Good Luck and be safe !


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The problem with things like putting out mints and water is that random pax will clean you out when you’re not looking. 
When I was a noob I got a big bag of mini Tootsie Pops for about 2¢ each. More than a few times every Pop and six bottles of water went away with one pax.


----------

